# Ciocc Devilry



## alfajobrob (May 18, 2007)

Just interested if anyone has ridden a recent Ciocc...this is my new Devilry


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

......Absolutely stunning! Do you have any more pics?


----------



## alfajobrob (May 18, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> ......Absolutely stunning! Do you have any more pics?


cheers mate, I must admit the bike far outperforms the engine, but I just couldn't help myself when I saw it!

I'm gonna get some nice pics done at work next week..as photography isn't really my thing so will post them up after...it really does look better in the flesh tho


----------



## BackRoadsBiker (May 7, 2007)

*Where can I buy it?*

That's one of the nicest bikes I've seen in a while! Where did you get yours?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

HOLY COW! (RIP scooter)
that is one suhweeet rig. Ciocc is so damn classy! It makes me want to put on an ascot and listen to an opera.
No disrespect to anyone, but with bikes like that, how could you even consider a trek?


----------

